# tooele archery range



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I know this has been asked about acouple of times but i can't find any of the old info. i want to know everything about the tooele archery range ( time, days, cost, yard ranges, and address.) thanks for any info.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you asking about the weekly Leauge out at Desert Peak? If you are we shoot every Thursday night at 7:00. 3D animals at distance from 15 to 60 yards. Cost is $5 for club members and I beleive $8 if you are not. Very fun leauge, I have shot several leauges in the past at places such as Salt Lake Archery and Sportsmans and there you have get shots out to about 30yards and it feels like you are crowded with other shooters. At Deseret Peak there is lots of room to shoot and for the longer shots. Come on out and shoot, you never know you might get a chance to meet the legendary PROutdoors  .

They are also having a state 3D shoot the weekend of the 19th and 20th. I was talking to some of the club members last night and it should be a really fun shoot. They are setting up over 50 Xmass trees to shoot around. 

Mark


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the info that is the one im talking about. are they okay with acouple of guys just coming every once and awhile, busy schedules so we can't do a league just shoot once or twice a month for now.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

All are welcome, it is too late to do the 'league' thing, but you can just show up and shoot for fun. Come on out.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

poor Pro...he's had to work too **** hard and hasn't shot with us for 3 weeks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> poor Pro...he's had to work too **** hard and hasn't shot with us for 3 weeks.


Hey, no sympathy for the 'wicked'! :evil:

According to one forum member, I have tons of free time to do whatever I want. :roll: 8)

I WILL be there next week for sure, even if I have to call in sick.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

is that a promise? you owe me a card...remember? And Larry and I are inching closer to beating you and Darrin..Time to whop on ya!!


----------



## Justice (Dec 22, 2007)

What day is the 3d shoot, what time, and where is it? and when is the deadline for signing up for the big weekend shoot?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Justice said:


> What day is the 3d shoot, what time, and where is it? and when is the deadline for signing up for the big weekend shoot?


For the Jan19th and 20th weekend shoot you just show up and sign up. The times are 9:00am to 5:00PM the 19th and 9:00am to 3:00pm the 20th. I have a posting about it i will try to scan and post up with all the info later this afternoon.

Mark


----------



## Justice (Dec 22, 2007)

what is the location exatly of this place? besides in Tooele


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

It is actually at the Deseret Peak Complex,
http://www.deseretpeakcomplex.com/
this link will point you into the right direction


----------



## Justice (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet, thanks, that is what I was lookin for.


----------

